# My CCS (counted cross stitch) Framed



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Well, here it is folks. It was mailed to Helen on Thursday and she received it Friday, so I am not able to get better pictures. I did not realise they were a bit blurred for the close ups. Sorry!

And yes, they did sound thrilled to receive them. Doug, her husband, knew I was making them, but we were keeping it as a surprise for Helen.  

There will be more than 3 pictures, so please be patient with me!

Thanks for looking and have a beautiful day!

JanetLee


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

And here is the first one with close ups.

Sorry for the blurs.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

And the second one.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

And the third and last one.

Thanks for your patience!


----------



## bestgramma (Mar 14, 2012)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful, can't imagine the hours you must have spent on doing this. Great feeling to have recipient appreciate your work.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Having seen it in its early stages I am amazed .Wonderful .


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

That is beautiful - I do not have the patience for such fine work anymore.... Lucky recipient..... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you! I am glad it is finished and where it belongs!

Now on to the next one! Not nearly as big and only 35 colors! :thumbup:


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Your work is stunning, very well done. &#128077;&#128512;


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

O MY STARS. It's beautiful Janetlee! I can't imagine how many hours you spent on this. I'm sure Helen will treasure your gift. What a wonderful surprise it must have been for her.

I'm speechless - just WOW!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just beautiful Janet Lee . Really enjoy seeing your cross stitch work and will look forward to your posts on your next one . Which no doubt be just as beautiful as the others you have done


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Amazingly beautiful, JanetLee, I can't imagine how you do all these and your beautiful knitting, too. Hours and hours of work on these. I used to do needlepoint so I have some notion of the time and work involved. Sh will love it, love it! 

Dot


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

WOW!!! Just stunning.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

It is beautiful. It seems that we stitchers give away those pieces that we spend so much time on. Or maybe we spend the most time on those we are giving away to someone dear to us.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh, JanetLee, absolutely beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Exquisite! Congratulations on the completion of a beautiful piece of Art!&#128079;


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Those are Masterpieces!! Each one is absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

Just beautiful. Well done.

Jenny x


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Marvelous. You must have a lot of patience, good eyes, and skill.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey, run....That is probably the most beautiful CS picture(s) I've ever seen!!! 

I started Monet's "Water Lillies - 1913" many years ago. Got the Aida all gridded in 10x10 squares, have all the DMC colors called for, and actually did the first grid: Upper left corner. That's as far as I got....100 stitches with no identical colors in any two adjoining squares. I decided to save it for when I retired.

Well, I retired about 10+ years ago, and the same 100 sts are all that's been stitched. Might you be interested in finishing it? I dare say, as much as I'd love to have it done, I doubt very much that it will be done by me!! I really don't want to just "give it away," because that will be admitting defeat. However, if someone else were to finish it for me, that's different.

I'm really serious, run. If you're interested, please PM me, and we could discuss "terms." No pressure. PLEASE feel free to just say no!!! I will definitely understand.

Again, I must say your work is literally breathtaking. I could only hope to be as accomplished!!!

...gloria


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Impressive!


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

These are incredible. No wonder you are up before dawn to fit in a run/walk


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Stupendous!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

I done few cross stitch not now years back . People asked always when they saw first time can you bring it down from the wall as they don't believe they are embroidery they always say oh we think that is drawing with colouring pencils .

Few years back I moved house but didn't like that city come back the old house again and they were packed years , few I put on wall now as thinking they might damage in packing because they all glass framed .


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Hey, run....That is probably the most beautiful CS picture(s) I've ever seen!!!
> 
> I started Monet's "Water Lillies - 1913" many years ago. Got the Aida all gridded in 10x10 squares, have all the DMC colors called for, and actually did the first grid: Upper left corner. That's as far as I got....100 stitches with no identical colors in any two adjoining squares. I decided to save it for when I retired.
> 
> ...


Thank you!

How big is it?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Grandma G. said:


> These are incredible. No wonder you are up before dawn to fit in a run/walk


Thank you!

In my case the early bird doesn't get the worm, but they get more done!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone! Hubby did a good job of mounting and framing for me. Had the frames made at JoAnn's in Lynnwood, Wa. It really amazes me when folks behind the counter think I don't know what I want when I order something. They almost demanded to see the cross stitch before they would order the frames, and then they had an even harder time believing hubby would do it not them!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Your work is amazing -- and so are you. Beautiful


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Have admired your courage from the first post. Kept thinking how many people will have hours and hours of enjoyment and admiration over many years to come because you took the time to make these beautiful panels. Thanks.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Aimee'smom said:


> Have admired your courage from the first post. Kept thinking how many people will have hours and hours of enjoyment and admiration over many years to come because you took the time to make these beautiful panels. Thanks.


Is it courage or lack of reason? 

Seriously, Helen and Doug and family do appreciate home/hand made gifts. They have several doll clothes, afghans, hats, vests, etc., from me to prove it!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. My daughter does counted cross stitch and I just do not know where you and she get the patience for this intense stitchery. Your pictures are gorgeous and I know the time and work that went into them.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Sorry, double post


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

44gram said:


> Absolutely beautiful. My daughter does counted cross stitch and I just do not know where you and she get the patience for this intense stitchery. Your pictures are gorgeous and I know the time and work that went into them.


Do you have any pictures of her work to share? I enjoy looking at what others have done also.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Quoting: "Thanks for your patience!" OUR patience? YOU have the patience of a Saint! 

I can't even imagine finishing a work of art like your panels - that are a treasure. Thanks so much for showing them to us...


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Do you have any pictures of her work to share? I enjoy looking at what others have done also.


I wish I did. She has them all packed in a box. Not a one hanging. And they are beautiful. Not as ambitious as your panels, but tedious and lovely, all the all the same.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

I was wondering about those the other day. They are stunning!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! I am sure they will cherish them.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Now that is truly a labor of love, just beautiful.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

as a cross stitcher myself, i can only say i have never seen more beautiful work...
Blessings


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

WOW!!!!! Absolutely gorgeous! The amount of work in this piece is staggering.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

It is so beautiful. Helen will love looking at it every day.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

JanetLee, they are works of art. Simply stunning. For so many tiny stitches you finished really fast. Heirlooms for sure.


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

So many hours of tedious work and STUNNING accomplishment! Such a treasure you have made for your friend.


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

Breathtaking! Truely a work of art.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful stitching JanetLee


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

I thought I did beautiful counted cross stitch but mine doesn't compare to yours. There are no words to compliment you on yours. I would be cross eyed by now. I just found the word-exquisite. I hope who ever has this has it displayed for the throngs to see.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Looking at the CCS pics you posted. Such beautiful work, and knowing the immense work involved, I wonder who Helen and Doug are. She must be a very favored friend or relative.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I have enjoyed watching your progress...this is the most extensive cross stitch work I have ever seen and it is so lovely what a work of art!!!


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Really beautiful,you must be proud of them.Lindseymary


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Lovely! That is a lot of work.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful - you have so much patience.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

It is beautiful


----------



## Crafty Joan (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow. Such a lot work, it looks amazing


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

This set is absolutely divine work and I am sure that the recipient will cherish them and pass them on as heirlooms in the future. Thank the dear Lord above that you still have the eyesight to do such wonderful close work friend. I used to do CCS but unfortunately with my eye disease it is impossible now. I miss it and realize how much when I see such beautiful work as yours. Hugs xo wendy


----------



## Paet (Dec 25, 2014)

I presume that ALL the canvas was covered with x-stitch and none of the pattern was just painted and left that way. I've designed some pieces with that detail. I am amazed at your work. Hope the next piece is easier on your eyes. They need a rest, I'm sure!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

The detail is amazing! It truly looks like painting.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you! I am glad it is finished and where it belongs!
> 
> Now on to the next one! Not nearly as big and only 35 colors! :thumbup:


Beautiful pieces.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow, you could have sewn tapestries with the medieval ladies! I often wondered how they did all that work, and here you went and did it.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Absolutely wonderful!


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Simply outstanding.


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

They are simply exquisite!!! I've done a lot of CC over the years so I appreciate the labor of love that went into making these. I always worked on 18 count fabric because I liked the detail I could get. Your work is fabulous. Lucky are the recipients. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

JanetLee:

I cannot express how beautiful these panels are stitched.
I appreciate them doing cross-stitch myself and understand the time and patience it took to make these..
Helen must be a very special person for you to go to this effort for her.
May it become a true family treasure and loved through the generations.
Nan


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

It's gorgeous. Give yourself a well-deserved pat on the back for such fine work.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

What a master piece, I applaud you for your patients and brilliant work.


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

Unbelievable! Amazing work!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> Looking at the CCS pics you posted. Such beautiful work, and knowing the immense work involved, I wonder who Helen and Doug are. She must be a very favored friend or relative.


Helen is one of hubby's sisters. He has 4 of them! Doug is is hubby. They have been married 24 years and have three children.

Hubby asked me do make her something with an Italian theme, these are what he picked out!

Wonder what he wants for the other three sisters??!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

RitaMarie said:


> OMG...BEAUTIFUL doesn't seem enough. I don't want to even think about how long it took...WOW !!!


Thank you!

Fourteen months give or take from ordering the patterns to finishing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Paet said:


> I presume that ALL the canvas was covered with x-stitch and none of the pattern was just painted and left that way. I've designed some pieces with that detail. I am amazed at your work. Hope the next piece is easier on your eyes. They need a rest, I'm sure!


Thank you, and yes, the clothe is completely covered with cross stitches! Thousands of them! 

Don't know if the eagle is going to be easier on the eyes, but at least it is a bit smaller and only has 35 colors! :shock:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Grammy Toni said:


> Wow, you could have sewn tapestries with the medieval ladies! I often wondered how they did all that work, and here you went and did it.


I have actually done two tapestries! One I have kept and one was for a niece who lives in Michigan. The one for Gwen I have posted on here.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone! It is really great knowing there are so many folks on her who do cross stitch! It is a labor of love in many ways and does take a bit of patience! 

Have a beautiful Sunday everyone!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

JanetLee. It is amazing. Did hubby make the frames... Ibbet she well love them.... Great job.. Thanks for showing us.,


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow! you are truly an artist with thread. I've never seen such beautiful cross stitch.


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

What a work of art! Your DH must know his sister well to have picked this for her. Or did you pick it and he did the encouragement?!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Well, here it is folks. It was mailed to Helen on Thursday and she received it Friday, so I am not able to get better pictures. I did not realise they were a bit blurred for the close ups. Sorry!
> 
> And yes, they did sound thrilled to receive them. Doug, her husband, knew I was making them, but we were keeping it as a surprise for Helen.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting! It is so beautiful! ( may I be Helen #2?)


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> What a work of art! Your DH must know his sister well to have picked this for her. Or did you pick it and he did the encouragement?!


He picked them out! I just did the stitching!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> JanetLee. It is amazing. Did hubby make the frames... Ibbet she well love them.... Great job.. Thanks for showing us.,


Thank you Mary. Had the frames made at JoAnn's. Hubby would not have been home enough to make them or want to take the time right now.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annacovasa said:


> Thank you for posting! It is so beautiful! ( may I be Helen #2?)


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> He picked them out! I just did the stitching!


I thought I remembered you saying he picked them! He must be very pleased with your talents that make his family so happy!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> I thought I remembered you saying he picked them! He must be very pleased with your talents that make his family so happy!


He doesn't ask for special projects often, so when he does I really like to be able to do them. My only restriction was no outline stitches! Those can drive me batty at times!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

OMG! This is an amazing piece of art. I used to do lots of CCS and I can appreciate your work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Beautiful. Very pretty scenes. A lot of work. Hundreds of hours go into something like that. I kept a tally a few times when I did CCS. You don't realise... Just beautiful...


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous. Your eyesight must be outstanding. I know I couldn't do that anymore. As many kudos as I could fit into this go to you!!!!!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Ahhhhhhhhmazing 
How big was each and what count fabric? Simply beautiful!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

I agree outline stitches can drive you crazy, but
some pieces just do not looked finished without them.
That's when we must persevere.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

jeanne63 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhmazing
> How big was each and what count fabric? Simply beautiful!


Thank you. 14 count aida, and each was 430 tall by 150 wide, stitches that is! Don't remember the measurements, but that will get you close.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nancylynn1946 said:


> I agree outline stitches can drive you crazy, but
> some pieces just do not looked finished without them.
> That's when we must persevere.


I know. There are a couple of larger pieces I have done that had a lot of outline stitches. It really made the piece, but oh my, that was tougher to do than the regular stitching! Oh yes, they were Louis Tiffany pieces that had been converted to cross stitch. Lots of details in those also.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Lovely!. Looks like French countryside. What are the dimensions? You must be so proud of them. What an accomplishment!


----------



## Starr Bright (Oct 20, 2014)

Your CC work is absolutely amazing! You had to have the patience of Job.
What a wonderful gift for your friend.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> Lovely!. Looks like French countryside. What are the dimensions? You must be so proud of them. What an accomplishment!


Thank you! They are supposed to be from the Italian countryside, but from having been in France that would work also!

They are 430 x 150 stitches or 30.7 inches by 10.7 inches. Had to pull out the calculator!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Starr Bright said:


> Your CC work is absolutely amazing! You had to have the patience of Job.
> What a wonderful gift for your friend.


Thank you, but I just follow the pattern! The designer did the heavy lifting!


----------



## Paet (Dec 25, 2014)

Grammy Toni said:


> Wow, you could have sewn tapestries with the medieval ladies! I often wondered how they did all that work, and here you went and did it.


The medieval ladies that did the embroidery were the royalty and major land owners wives. They had nothing else to do and no TV or books to read so needle work was a welcome diversion. They may have had a book or two, but that was all. Others who did needlework were the nuns, their work was done for the glorification of the church.

All the common people had little or no time to do anything but work to survive.

Just thought I'd pass on this information.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

WOW!!! There is no words that can truly do justice to this piece of beautiful counted cross stitch.
Just breathtakingly awesome


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Lots of work, beautiful result!Well done.


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

Well done! I am amazed!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Good God, that's beautiful! 
You do amazing work


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I hate coming late to a posting like this - all the superlatives have been used. I'll just say "ditto" to all the others.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you! They are supposed to be from the Italian countryside, but from having been in France that would work also!
> 
> They are 430 x 150 stitches or 30.7 inches by 10.7 inches. Had to pull out the calculator!


Do you have any eyesight left?!? I keep going back to look at the pictures again. They are so pretty.


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

So very beautiful. I can't begin to imagine how long it took to do that. Your work is stunning.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> Do you have any eyesight left?!? I keep going back to look at the pictures again. They are so pretty.


All I can say is thank goodness for Ott lights and natural daylight! I only stitch for an hour or so at a time. Otherwise the eyes start getting a little wonky. Plus that gives me the opportunity to move the achy knee around to keep it from getting so stiff.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

highihid said:


> So very beautiful. I can't begin to imagine how long it took to do that. Your work is stunning.


I could mention 14 months, but that isn't straight work. When I did the tapestry for my niece, Gwen I did keep track of the hours and it was mind blowing! Not sure I want to keep track on another big one. And I know there will be another big one eventually! Just a matter of time.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Stunning! Just stunning! Like many others I admire your work and your patience...


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Just amazing!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you folks! 

Have a beautiful evening.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Love it so pretty.


----------

